# Fursona jobs and hobbies?



## Skychickens (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh I was just thinking about how many sonas are out there. Sometimes they are really close to their person, and sometimes...they aren’t. 

Like my sona isn’t an artist at all. They’re a necromancer who spends all their free time experimenting and studying magic. Their job is mostly to guide souls to the next world. 

I’m not actually too fond of dead things. I hate zombies like the plague, and I put that into my sona. They don’t like mindless dead, they like helping souls. I love studying, they study magic and unspeakable horrors. I just figured if I was giving them a darker bent having given them wings for the pet ferrets I’ve lost, I might as well all or nothing this. They’re not a bad person, just have a job that’s looked down on. (Kinda like how I’m living off my wife’s income and what commissions I can muster at the moment) 

And that got me thinking. I want to know about the jobs and hobbies...of your sona(s)!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 17, 2018)

My fursona never has jobs... still.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 17, 2018)

Mine is completely me, but maybe the acting business is a little bit better so I don't have to set foot in a Dollar Tree for moneys


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 17, 2018)

Criminal black market weapons distributor. Doesn't do business with psychos.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 17, 2018)

This but like...as a job.....
*
PROFESSIONAL BARD*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 17, 2018)

Job: Porn Star

Hobbies: Collecting FaF member's Nudes


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2018)

Pinky's a naughty cop


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 18, 2018)

My fursona was a former infiltrator specialist for a black ops division as a deal to be kept alive, but once he fulfilled his part, they let him go and after that he started working in a pit-stop motel as a maintenance guy near the border of Alaska on the Canadian side.
His hobbies include swimming, hiking, running, climbing, stealing expensive gems, gold and jewelry.

I have no idea if there are really any truck pit stop motels near the border or not, I kinda made that one up. Anyway, he uses his skills to sometimes steal from warehouses, trucks, confiscated goods on the border and so on.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 18, 2018)

Depends on the setting.
In my scifi setting he's a disgruntled Ambassador for the Mutual Pact, sent in when things are all but guaranteed to go terribly wrong, and involve


Spoiler: aggressive negotiations











In a WWII setting he'd probably be an American Enlisted rifleman with experience (and nightmares) from his time fighting in Spain against Franco. 

In my personal favorite, a post apocalyptic setting, he would be a lone migrant worker with strong moral convictions; taking his rifle and self wherever he could find a few caps and or trouble.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Space smuggler who likes watching space television and eating space chips.


----------



## malibu (Jul 18, 2018)

My sona works in an auto body shop and specializes in custom graphic jobs. He essentially has my hobby as his official occupation.


----------



## Rant (Jul 18, 2018)

My dragon works as a messenger for a Mage King, and my Fotter works as a Wildlife conservation officer in Florida.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 18, 2018)

Vigilante
because law enforcement sucks where he comes from


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Space smuggler who likes watching space television and eating space chips.


In space?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> In space?


Sometimes.


----------



## Hopei (Jul 18, 2018)

To the left's my professional mangrove hobo who offeres ferry trips n' the occasional one way tickets to the bottom of the ocean :>.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2018)

My fursona, Constance, is an opera singer. In the backstory I have created for her, she's very famous and has performed around the world. She has reached a point in her life where she doesn't want to tour as much as she did in the past, but she's still giving concerts. She has also started giving singing lessons.

I'd say that her favorite hobby is socializing. She loves to attend balls, receptions, parties and such, and is quite at home among any celebrity crowd.

She also enjoys playing croquet


----------

